# Where do I start?



## Fredly (Oct 22, 2009)

Been wanting to get into archery for quite some time now, I will finally have the chance to get a bow next month and need some guidance. I have decided on a Darton PRO3500S bow 70 lb., they are a Michigan company who I hear makes excellent bows. I have also chose a whisker biscuit rest, I feel these are very innovative and should fit my needs. After that I'm blind, I don't know what products I need or which brands to stick to. Money is not an issue.

Which arrows can you recommend for deer hunting in Michigan? Length? Weight? Why?

Which broadheads can you recommend for deer hunting in Michigan? Weight? Why?

Mounted or hip/pack quiver? What's your preference and why?

Which target do you recommend?

Anything else I'm missing here? 

I have no intentions of starting a brand bashing thread here. Just looking for any help I can get when buying my first bow. Thanks for any and all responses!

Fred


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

My advice is to go to an archery pro shop and get set up by someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Fredly (Oct 22, 2009)

I feel like that individual would have their biases toward products that may not reflect the actual quality of the product and they might try and sell me something I don't want or need. I'm easily persuaded . I guess I think that getting more than one opinion on this forum would be better. I do however plan on getting my bow fitted from a local pro shop. Thanks for the tip bud. 

Fred


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Fredly said:


> Been wanting to get into archery for quite some time now, I will finally have the chance to get a bow next month and need some guidance. I have decided on a Darton PRO3500S bow 70 lb., they are a Michigan company who I hear makes excellent bows. I have also chose a whisker biscuit rest, I feel these are very innovative and should fit my needs. After that I'm blind, I don't know what products I need or which brands to stick to. Money is not an issue.
> 
> Which arrows can you recommend for deer hunting in Michigan? Length? Weight? Why?
> 
> ...


Arrows: length is dependent on your actual draw length. Weight is dependent on your bow weight. Carbon arrows are the current arrow of choice by most archers.

Broadheads: this is a matter of personal choice as well as how they fly with your set-up. They will all kill deer with a well-placed shot. I use Slicktricks 100 grain. They fly true from my bow.

Quiver: most hunters nowdays use a bow quiver with a quick-release. All a quiver is for is to carry your arrows to and from the stand. I use a Kwikee 3-arrow. I never need any more arrows than that. I like to remove the quiver from the bow while hunting.

Target: choose a target that will enable you to practice with broadheads. This is very important. Do not assume that broadheads will fly the same as your practice heads. Most of the time they will not.

Sight and rest: keep it simple. I use a non-adjustable single-pin sight along with a peep sight. This allows me to shoot to 25 yards, which for me, is the maximum distance I need to shoot. This is the maximum yardage that I am proficient enough to hunt. Your mileage may vary. I also use a WB rest. Very good rest for hunting, probably the most popular.


----------



## Fredly (Oct 22, 2009)

skipper34 said:


> Arrows: length is dependent on your actual draw length. Weight is dependent on your bow weight. Carbon arrows are the current arrow of choice by most archers.
> 
> Broadheads: this is a matter of personal choice as well as how they fly with your set-up. They will all kill deer with a well-placed shot. I use Slicktricks 100 grain. They fly true from my bow.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks alot .


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Don't start with a small bow shop. Go to Cabelas, or Jays and shoot a bunch of different bows and most of these guys don't care one way or another. Once you figure out what brand you like you need to go to a local bow shop that sells that brand. If you want good service you need to stick with a pro-shop that works on your brand specific bow and your service will increase if you buy it from them regardless of what anyone might say. If you buy from them they remember that stuff and they will help you set up and shoot your bow until your happy when you leave.

My personal preference's would either be a Mathews or a Hoyt but you need to shoot them first. The only problem I have had with Hoyt is all the local dealers around me keep closing their shops and I hate taking my bow to a shop that I did not buy from.

Good luck.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Good choice with the Darton....
There are so many items out there I'll just list what I have found works for me..

Sight
For hunting I prefer a truglo sight with a Tritium pin. Right now I am using a single pin pendulum slider . Why? I like the single pin because I dont confused with other pins.. The tritium pin is always lit. No batteries no lights but you can see it in pitch black.. plus its not so bright that you cant see past it low light..

Quiver... 
Kwikee is only quiver I have ever used.. I prefer the combo with two contact points which works great with mech heads..

Broadheads...so many good ones
In my quiver right now is a, Slick trick, Spitfire, Magnus Snuffer ss (lifetime warranty), grim reaper....

Release
Scott itty bitty....just what I found works good for me..

Arrows.. just make sure they are cut and spined for your setup..
I have been using Gold Tip XTs for 3 years.. best bang for your buck IMO


Stabilizer....POSTEN Stabs

Good luck and have fun with your new addiction...=)


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

One more thing about bows, in today's world you really cannot go wrong with just about anything on the market. It all depends on how much you want to spend. A good rule of thumb is to equip it with the best arrows that you can afford. After all, the arrow is the business end of your set-up. My son just purchased a PSE Stinger last year. One fine piece of equipment for only $300. But you have to shoot them all, or at least alot of them, to find the one that truly fits and that you are comfy shooting. Actually, I have always had good service and very good advice from Jay's Sporting Goods in either Clare or Gaylord. The Gaylord store is where both my son and I bought our bows. I am shooting a 2-year old Ross Cardiac which I can't say enough about. Too bad they don't make it anymore.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I know it sounds like a shill but it's the truth...

Drive up Telegraph about 5 miles to Capitol Archery and ask for Jason.

He aint got many bows in stock but he'll not sell you something you don't need or to fit any agenda but your own.

He's got a great range and helps a lot of "newbies" get started out right as well.

I'll even meet you up there on night and help you get your gear sorted, tuned and shooting X's in no time.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

I have heard good things about Capital, give them a try, call and see when they are open before heading up, when the first opened I would go and they would be closed, drove me nuts trying to catch them. Have had a few talks with one of the owners--nice haveing a place to go close to home. Also check out Adams Archery they are open more, have a indoor and outdoor range and a outdoor 3d coarse plus a fully stocked proshop. Just dont take the wife with you, I was looking at a $200 bow for her she saw 1 called a tigress(and it came in pink) walked out $500 lighter(Fully set up w/case), still dont know how that happened, can someone explain?????


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Capitol archery can be hard to find, the addresses in that complex can be confusing, turn west on capitol off of telegraph about half a mile youll cross some train tracks, turn right into the parking lot, they have a body/repair shop next door so you should be seeing "cars in repair" around, Capitol archery will be at the end of the building. Pm me if you any ???


----------



## Fredly (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys, I appreciate it!

I might even take you up on your offer Kelly, once it comes time. 

Thanks again, 

Fred


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

You can't go wrong going to see Capital Archery. Family owned and they know what they are doing. He may not have the inventory that you seek at this end of the year, but I'm sure he will steer you in the right direction.
Pat


----------

